# A ******* Guide to Medical Terminology



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Artery .................................................. The study of paintings 
Benign ............................................... What you are after you be eight 
Bacteria ............................................. Back door to the school lunchroom 
Barium ................................................ What doctors do when patients die 
Cesarean Section ................................ A neighborhood in Rome 
Cat Scan ............................................ Searching for kitty 
Cauterize ............................................. Made eye contact with her 
Coma .................................................. A squiggly punctuation mark 
Dilate ................................................. To live long 
Enema ............................................... Not your friend 
Fester .................................................. Quicker than someone else 
Fibula ................................................. A small lie 
Hangnail ............................................. Where you put your coat 
Impotent ............................................. Distinguished, well known 
Labor Pain .......................................... Getting hurt at work 
Medical Staff .................................... A doctor’s cane 
Morbid ................................................ A higher offer than I bid 
Nitrates .............................................. Cheaper than day rates 
Node ................................................... I knew it 
Pelvis ................................................... Elvis Presley’s cousin 
Post Operative .................................. A letter carrier (the mailman) 
Rectum ............................................... Darn near killed ‘um 
Seizure ............................................... Roman emporer 
Tablet ................................................. A small table 
Tumor ................................................. More than one 
Urine ................................................... Opposite of “You’re Out!” 
Varicose ............................................ Nearby


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lmao those are good!!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Lmaoooooooooooooooooooo too funny


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

HAHA hilarious! loves it!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL too funny


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

how well do i know!!!!


----------

